# Criminal Check Requirements



## ising (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello, For criminal record checks, would an American living in France require both a US and French background check? And likewise, a UK spouse require both a UK and French check? Is there such a thing as an international check which would reduce the bureaucrazy?

Thanks to anyone who can respond.


----------



## GaryDLux (12 mo ago)

You questions are truly interesting. As a Notary Public in the USA, I am not legally permitted to provide any type of legal advice. I can say however, if you find you need to have a document notarized by a Notary Public in the USA while you are living abroad, then I recommend you look at using a 100% Remote Online Notary (RON). Many documents can be notarized online, but of course some exceptions do apply.


----------

